# DTM 2012: Audi Banks on A5 "R17" Racer



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt, July 15, 2011 - Model change in the DTM: From 2012 on, Audi will bank on the A5 in the most popular international touring car racing series. The coupe, which is internally named "R17," will replace the four-door A4 DTM with which Audi has won the prestigious DTM title four times since 2004. 

The technically and visually upgraded A5 that is will be arriving at dealerships shortly provides the basis for the new DTM car. "In 2012 new Technical Regulations will come into effect in the DTM," says Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich. "We’ve got exactly the right model for that in the A5. We’re convinced that we’ll be able to continue Audi’s success story with it in the DTM." 

* Full Story *


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

If it ends up looking like that, freakin' wow! 


Regards, 
John


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Wow*

Good news. Looking forward to seeing both versions. opcorn:


----------

